# Catfish Tournaments Burr Oak/Muskingum River Opens



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

*Burr Oak/Muskingum River Open Catfish Tournaments*

*Hosted By*: Sunday Creek Valley Bass Busters

*Dates*: May 24th 2008 - Burr Oak Lake (8pm-2:30am)
June 7th 2008 - Burr Oak Lake (8pm-2:30am)
July 5th 2008 - Burr Oak Lake (8pm-2:30am)
Aug 8th 2008 - Muskingum River (8pm-6am)
Aug 30th 2008 -Catfish Classic at Burr Oak** (8pm-TBD)
*
Location:* Burr Oak Lake - Dock Area 4
Muskingum River - Gaysport Ramp (at Gas Station)

*Registration:* Starts at 7pm - Pre Meeting at 7:45PM (Mandatory)

*Entry Fee:* $10 Per Person
$1 Per Person - Odd Fish Pot (Optional)

*70% Payback* - Guaranteed Minimum 3 Places at 50 Entries

*Plaques for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, & Odd Fish*

**The top five places at each tournament will earn a place in the Catfish Classic at Burr Oak.

*Rules:*
1. Only One Fish will be weighted per entry
2. Channel and Blue Cats Only at Burr Oak 
Channel, Blue Cats, & Flatheads at Muskingum River
3. Bank Fishing is Permitted
4. Burr Oak - Fishing Permitted anywhere within the lake.
Muskingum River - Fishing Permitted anywhere on the river.
5. No Dead Fish will be weighed
6. No Bank Lines, Trot Lines or Jugs
7. Everyone Pays, Example-5 People in Boat = $50
8. Obey All State Laws
9. No Cheating - No Exceptions
10. No Refunds
11. In Case of a tie, Longest Fish will Win
12. All Decisions will be final by Tournament Director and Weight Master
13. Sunday Creek Valley Bassbusters and The State of Ohio WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ACCIDENTS
14. Odd Fish can be any species including your second largest catfish.

For more information call Clyde at (740)767-2396 or David at (740)767-3426


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

These tournaments are also *qualifiers* for the 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Hosted By: Sunday Creek Valley Bass Busters

The first tournament will be held this Saturday Night (May 24th 2008 - 8pm-2:30am) at Burr Oak Lake (Dock #4).

We hope to see you there.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Sunday Creek Valley Bass Busters Catfish Tournament. We will Launch at Burr Oak(Dock #4). Hours are 8:00pm-2:30am. The contact number for this tourney is Clyde Tippie (740)767-2396 or David McCoy (740)767-3426

This is a big fish tournament. 1 fish per person(channel & bluecats only). $10 entry with optional $1 odd fish pot.

David McCoy


----------

